# 17

## RK1AT

,    LU7HN,    18.140,    ,     .

----------


## RK1AT

> ,


      15-   20-.     . 



07.07.2013
20:59
 18.140.00
LU7HN



07.07.2013
21:31
  21.265.00
FG5DH



07.07.2013
21:33
  21.305.00
PJ4NX










07.07.2013
21:58
  14.222.00
LU8EEM



07.07.2013
22:04
  14.197.00
N4LEM








07.07.2013
22:12
  14.169.00
KP2/AABU



07.07.2013
22:15
  14.204.00
LU1ALF



07.07.2013
22:22
  14.182.00
PJ7FF



LU8EEM, LI1ALF   EQSL


 H44IND  21 260 ., UP 5-10 
    .

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## UR4UBQ

18.069.50 , 13.32  .

----------

